# My October, Halloween, and Pumpkin-Inspired Wedding.



## v_gan (Aug 19, 2009)

*Ceremony:*
- Took place between rows of vintage apple trees
- Walked down the aisle to "Ice Dance" from _Edward Scissorhands_
- Lit a unity pumpkin instead of a regular, ol' candle


----------



## v_gan (Aug 19, 2009)

*Pre-Reception:*
- Snacks included kettle corn, cinnamon-glazed almonds, and apple cider (among other things)
- Projected old Disney Halloween cartoons on a screen (Skeleton Dance, Trick or Treat, Lonesome Ghosts, Sleepy Hollow, etc.)


----------



## v_gan (Aug 19, 2009)

*Reception:*
- A pumpkin-lit pathway led up to the barn where the reception was held
- Had games such as pumpkin checkers, corn hole, and a ring toss
- Dessert buffet included chocolate-covered and candied apples, along with my special pumpkin cookies
- Had a banner made out of Victorian Halloween divination cards, showing ways one could foretell their true love
- Had apples and floating candles in a tub of water
- Had a "Trick-or-Treat" candy buffet for favors


----------



## v_gan (Aug 19, 2009)

*More Random Details:*


----------



## v_gan (Aug 19, 2009)

Whoops! I meant to put this in the General Halloween category  Not sure it belongs in party ideas and recipes. Can it be moved, or is this ok?


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

This is the most Beautiful wedding I've ever seen. Most Halloween weddings are very gothic. Which I love but this is modern, elegant and still a bit traditional. Wow! I just love it!!! And you are GORGEOUS!


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

I think it's in the right place. I've seen lots of other wedding things here.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

that is beautiful wedding thank you for sharing.


----------



## Alleydweller (Jan 18, 2013)

Now that's an awesome wedding!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

WOW! 

I agree that this wedding décor was beautiful. My daughter's favorite color is orange and I have always hope for a Halloween wedding. She always thought that would be too much. Like booswife said most are Goth. I do love that, but this is so....well,,, weddingish.

Fantastic job! You are gorgeous. Love all the photos. TFS. It looks like your groom also shares you love for Halloween.


----------



## FreakinFreak (Aug 27, 2010)

That was SO COOL!!!
And it was super cool for you to share that with us!


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

First of all, you are stunning. Second, what an amazing wedding.


----------



## JustaBunchOfHocusPocus (Sep 17, 2007)

Wow those photo's are beautiful!  

Thank you for sharing these photo's with us.


----------



## Wifeofrankie (Apr 12, 2012)

It is the wedding I wish I had. Wonderful!!!!!!!!!!! I just have to say that I love his sock garters, and your shoes! Congrats.


----------



## texaslucky (Feb 25, 2014)

Freaking fantastic! I am an orange freak and love this. It is so elegant. I agree that I love his garters and your shoes and dress.

Beautiful wedding.


----------



## WickedWino (Aug 19, 2012)

That was wedding perfection! Thank you for sharing.


----------



## v_gan (Aug 19, 2009)

Thank you all so much! I knew if anyone would appreciate this, you would! I planned everything myself during my last semester of college, right before we moved to another state to start new jobs. It was a super hectic time, but it was a wonderful day and I don't think I would change anything about it.

I will say that it definitely made me much more confident in executing DIY projects! I made the pumpkin checkers and boards, my husband made the corn hole sets and I painted them, I hand-stamped all of the trick-or-treat bags, and I made the "Wishing Tree", the card banner, the various wooden signs... I put a lot of work into everything, and I was just so happy with how it all came out!


----------



## Trinity1 (Sep 5, 2009)

Absolutely stunning! What an elegant way to incorporate your love for fall/Halloween. I also love the location!! The barn is beautiful! You did an excellent job...thanks for sharing the pictures!


----------



## Gym Whourlfeld (Jan 22, 2003)

YES All very well-Done, pretty. Amazing photography! What lense was used to make all the Vampire's likenesses" come out" on the film? hahahah!
Orange was my fav. color as a very small boy. I hand-painted my trike orange when I was 4 yrs. old. "They" let me .
Once again, a Very Impressive scene, your wedding, congratulations, best of luck and much success in your life's travels.

Jim Warfield--Ravens Grin Inn-- Mount Carroll, illinois.


----------



## scareme (Jan 18, 2009)

What a beautiful wedding! And you were a lovely bride. I agree with what everyone else has said, in that the Halloween touches were the kind to be enjoyed by everyone, Halloween fan, or not. I especially enjoy the vintage touches, which is where my heart is at. I was going to ask if you had a wedding planner, or did it yourself, but you covered that in the second post. I'm in awe of your talent, and must check out you blog now to see more of your taste. Again, a very elegant wedding with awesome pictures (great photographer). Thank you so much for sharing with us. You were right to think we would appreciate your taste.


----------



## Mae (Jul 29, 2012)

You had a beautiful, elegant wedding.


----------



## psox16 (Jun 6, 2009)

I love what you did! I've seen some Halloween weddings that end up being gaudy or too gothic. You were able to capture the autumn/Halloween feel with elegance and taste. I love your dress, beautiful and simple with the applique and that train was so pretty. I wish I could have been invited. Absolutely beautiful.


----------



## mamadada (Aug 18, 2008)

Other than your dress of course....My favorite was your groom's shoes!!!


----------



## marigolddesigns (Sep 5, 2010)

Beautiful photos! Hope you don't mind if I share one on my floral fb page!
Well put together...nothing overdone or miss mashed!
Gorgeous bride!!!!


----------



## KathieKruel (Aug 21, 2013)

A very beautiful wedding! And I agree with the other posts; very elegant! Your decorations were beautiful, and the location... The trees were very beautiful in their autumn leaves. The perfect background to your wedding!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Wow what a beautiful wedding. Your dress is fabulous, I love the mix of traditional with the Halloween, the orange is great. Your shoes are you die for,!! Love hubby's socks and shoes. You are a beautiful woman!


----------



## shrmndlit (Aug 25, 2008)

Absolutely beautiful!!!! So elegant yet looks so effertless. I can only imagine the time that went in to planning and set up. Congratulations on your wedding


----------



## matrixmom (Oct 29, 2010)

Now this is halloween inspired wedding done beautifully and elegantly. David Tutera has nothing on you! You were both a gorgeous couple and gorgeous ideas and well executed. You have the matrixmom seal of approval!!


----------



## v_gan (Aug 19, 2009)

It's so nice to hear such positive things from other Halloween fans! Thanks for all the great feedback  I'm still amazed that I was able to pull off my dream wedding - especially during the time frame I was given and all the things that were going on at the same time. But just about everything turned out exactly how I wanted it and I couldn't ask for anything else!


----------



## All Hallows' Eve (Jun 4, 2014)

These pictures are stunning!! This is one of the most original and incredible ideas I've seen. Everything was done to perfection. From the colors and outfits to the games and decor. Thank you for getting me into the fall spirit early!


----------



## Gregg The Grim Reaper (Oct 15, 2013)

Beautifully done.


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

*My Word!!!! First of all lets state the obvious you are stunning and made one beautiful bride! Second let me just say this was such an elegant way to infuse autumn and Halloween into your wedding. Very tasteful and Very charming. I loved absolutely EVERYTHING each and every detail had so much thought! You really did an amazing job on making sure your love of the holiday was included but also making sure the point of the wedding was not lost. You both made a great looking couple and I wish you many years of Happiness together. Thank you for sharing these photos with us I loved looking at them and again one of the most tasteful autumn halloween weddings I have ever scene! *


----------

